# How high to mount my Jet



## River Rider (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been trying to figure out the splash plate on my boat and couldn't find any info on how high to mount the foot on a semi-v. I know on a flat bottom the leading edge of the jet is supposed to be even with the bottom of the boat. Then you can fine tune from there but on a semi-v I think I should be a little higher. If anyone knows or has access to where I can find out let me know. I appreciate the help.


----------



## fender66 (Mar 5, 2012)

Check this out....might find what you are looking for.

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/outboard_jet_maintenance.htm

I have not read anything about setting a jet at a different height for a semi-v....but I've not read everything yet. :roll:


----------

